# Nismo Exhaust and Rim Fitting



## 05SER_NY (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey guys...so i have an 05 SER smoke as most of you know but i'm interested in putting a nismo exhaust on it..i've done a lot of research and do know that i will need to buy a 1 1/2-2inch spacer because the exhaust is a bit short but if anyone has any suggestions or tips id definitely appreciate it

also im planning on getting rims for it and i was hoping to get a set of staggered rims for it but having trouble finding a pair..whats the biggest.widest fitment you guys know of for our car...i'm looking at 18's-20's...the pair i have in mind are 19x8.5s..or 20x8.5s

thanks for all the help guys


----------

